# How long before passport is returned after appeal?



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

I made the application for my wife settlement Visa.application was refused . For financial requirement I appealed the decision . I will waiting for the court date . I received the email from the embassy New Delhi . Entry clearance manager has reviewed your application can you submit your passport .and copy of your sponsors leave to remain Tb certificate. I have submitted my passport five weeks ago .does anyone know what's going to happen can they refuse the Application again . Then I received another letter from the tribunal Respondent has withdrawn the original decision. Can someone advise me how long would it take before I get my passport back .


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! This means your appeal was successful and settlement has been approved:


> Then I received another letter from the tribunal Respondent has withdrawn the original decision.


This letter is important - your wife should also receive a copy. I've carried one of them with my passport as I've been asked why I've had a visa refused.

As for return time of your passport, I cannot provide any useful information to your context. When did you receive the 'decision withdrawal' letter?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It can take a long time to get your passport with visa or vignette inside after an appeal is upheld. Several weeks to a couple of months not unusual.


----------



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you very much for Advise everyone.I received a decision of withdrawal on . 25th of September 2015 . I received a call later ninth of September 2015 . Call letter was emailed to my solicitor on ninth of September .but they'll overlooked the email. British Embassy New Delhi . Send email. Reminder I received a reminder from the embassy to submit my passport . I done that on third of November . Can you advise me on that everyone .


----------



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

Joppa . Thank you for your advise . you tell me can they refused me again for another reason.


----------



## rajib_bd (Oct 9, 2015)

no they can not refuse you for another reason dont worry brother


----------



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

RAjib.thank you for the advise .


----------



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

I submitted my wife's passport . After ECM review. Embassy requested Har passport . They Asked her to . Submit copy of your sponsors leave to remain and tb Certificate . My question is . I'm I am the sponsor I have it indefinitely to remain .but I got Bangladeshi passport.my passport expired. Is that going to be a problem and somebody advised me. Tanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, but you must renew your passport in any case if you want to travel internationally. I assume you have your BRP.


----------



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

I submitted my wife's passport . After ECM review. Embassy requested Har passport . They Asked her to . Submit copy of your sponsors leave to remain and tb Certificate . My question is . I'm I am the sponsor I have it indefinitely to remain .but I got Bangladeshi passport.my passport expired. Is that going to be a problem and somebody advised me. Tanks


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Why waa your wifes visa first refused?


----------



## Badsha 76 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi .Aisha79 .my wife's was refused Financial requirement.after ECM review.they were withdrawn the Appel. I submitted my wife's passport . After ECM review. Embassy requested Har passport . They Asked her to . Submit copy of your sponsors leave to remain and tb Certificate . My question is . I'm I am the sponsor I have it indefinitely to remain .but I got Bangladeshi passport.my passport expired. Is that going to be a problem and somebody advised me. Tanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Has already been answered. Don't ask the same question again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have already answered it on another thread. The answer, no, but you still need to renew your passport for travel internationally.


----------



## nasima83 (Aug 29, 2015)

have you got your wifes passport yet badsha 76


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Latest: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ing-uk/942426-settlement-visa-ecm-review.html


----------

